# Beethoven's Eroica Variations: Artur Schnabel 1937



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

_Artur Schnabel listens to playback in the studio._

Here is another of my transfers from original shellac disks. Enjoy!

Ludwig van Beethoven: 15 Variations & Fugue on an original theme in E Flat (Eroica), Op. 35
Artur Schnabel 1937
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/schnabeleroica.mp3


----------

